# canary reed grass toxic ???



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

Recently a horse customer of mine told me that canary reed grass is toxic and kills animals. I looked it up online but was left with more questions than answers. All the information i could find and only on horse websites said that

Sometimes known as Reed Canary Grass. PHALARIS can harbour toxic alkaloids which cause a serious nervous syndrome and Phalaris staggers. Seasonal and weather patterns appear to affect alkaloid concentration, as most toxicity occurs in autumn and in times of drought. Regrowth after grazing or mowing also shows a considerable increase in alkaloids.

Often found on the edges of ditches and lakes. Best eliminated and certainly not to be sown.

but the next site says ( a vet site)

I have searched my references and the
toxic plant links in the Contents of
this site and I could not find any
reference to canary grass being toxic.

So my question is is it toxic ? and if so how bad ?

We are having a rough year this year it has been very dry , and i have been bailing up all i can get including canary reed grass. People in this area have been feeding these grasses for years and no problems yet that I know of so is this just an other example of horse gals that heard from a friend of a friend of a friend ... and don't know there stuff ? or is it real


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I have baled it for years here with no ill effect. Even have people ask for it there animals like it and do so well on it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bad thing about canary grass can be low palatability and nutrition value due to late harvest. Never heard anything worse. Good crop if harvested timely.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

There are two kinds. The newer kinds are nicer apparently.

My pasture is the old kind. If we feed our sheep some hay, and put them out from noon until 6 we have no problems.

If we put them on only pasture they get diarrhea if they eat too much.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine is the old high alkaloid variety, and I have been selling 2nd crop to horse customers for years with no complaints! As said before, many actually request it. If the old high alkaloid doesn't cause problems, I would think there would be no risk with the new low alkaloid varieties!

Disclaimer: This is my own opinion, not necessarily scientific fact!

YMMV, Dave


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've never heard any thing like what you're describing. I have had excellent results from RC, in fact our horses and my customers horses have done very well with RC. Particularly as winter free choice hay. Otherwise known as bordome hay. I have one customer who likes to feed this hay to horses who spend the winters out side. 
With that said, I'm no expert, just my experience. What I do know about horses is that they have done a good job of serviving for thousands of years with out us.


----------

